# spooling line



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I know this subject has been posted many times. So... I've looked at the spinning spooler on line, not too sure about it.quite a few times after putting on line, I've let out line behind the boat and reeled it in with mixed results. any ideas are welcome. Thanks


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

Screwdriver held by the wife or kid. Or into the couch cushions if you're by yourself. That's for a casting reel (line off the top). 

Lay the spool down flat on the floor for a spinning reel. Run the line through your thumb and forefinger lightly. If it twists up after 10 seconds or so of spooling, flip it over. 

Easy & cheap.


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

For spinning reels the line needs to go on in the same direction as it comes off the spool. Usually if you lay the spool down with the back side up it doesn't twist.


----------



## OHeyes (Dec 25, 2017)

This seems to work well for me. Once I add the line to the spool I'll soak the spool in the warm water for a few minutes.


----------

